
This Is Our Reality: Why I Couldn't Hold Back About BART's Real Problem - gribbits
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a20019/taylor-huckaby-bart/
======
Daishiman
Now if only the some of the "technocratic" and "forward-thinking" VCs and
corporations of the Bay actually gave a rat's ass about public infrastructure
and lobbied for improvements to the system, maybe it would be somewhere.

Alas, I guess moving millions of people is too boring and too close to
admitting that maybe the government _is_ better than private institutions at
solving a variety of problems.

------
PhantomGremlin
There is not an infinite supply of money at the state level. Unlike the Fed,
California has no ability to create money out of thin air. Therefore, choices
must be made.

IMO spending money to maintain BART, which is used by many people every day,
is much smarter than funding Governor Moonbeam's train to nowhere.

